# gears



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Would it be worth it to swap out to 373 gears or should I stay with the stock gears?Keeping in mind that I would like to do a TVS2300 in a few years.

If I didn't want to go FI in the future I would jump all over some 391's.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I got 2 rear ends, 05 and 06 off ebay for less than $200 shipped each. I plan to do 3.90 or 4.10s in the future and also, have a spare. The gears are just too high. Thought there
might be some cheaper on ebay or the forums, but can't find any.

Larry


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think it would be worth it personally, especially if you are going FI in the future.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I asked my speed shop about 3.91s the last time I was there getting my new induction system put on. He said they don't mess with it because it is "one of the biggest pain in the asses / mother F-ers to do a job like that on the IRS." My guess is they may have tried to do a job once and it snowballed in their face. I don't know, we didn't get into it. He couldn't even recomend anybody in the area that did IRS gear swaps.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Go with 4.10's now, and when you get the 2300, sell me the 4.10's and go back to the stock gears!

3.73's would make 1st and 3nd useless with a 2300. Stock gears will still give you problems hooking up.

Btw i'm 100% serious about the 4.10's


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

06gtoin216 said:


> Go with 4.10's now, and when you get the 2300, sell me the 4.10's and go back to the stock gears!
> 
> 3.73's would make 1st and 3nd useless with a 2300. Stock gears will still give you problems hooking up.
> 
> Btw i'm 100% serious about the 4.10's


I would go with the 3.91's instead of the 4.10's if I went with gears other than 3.73's..........sorry.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Let me know if you go through with the gear swap who you found to do it and how big of a bitch it was. I am very curious to find out.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I think it's the cost that is the biggest problem.
Around $700 for gears, $150-300 for other parts, _then_ the labor cost.

Larry


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> I think it's the cost that is the biggest problem.
> Around $700 for gears, $150-300 for other parts, _then_ the labor cost.
> 
> Larry


I'm pretty sure I saw a deal from a sponsor on the other forum for a complete rear end with a truetrac and gears of your choice for something like $1700.I could be wrong though.


----------

